# Canberra... somewhere!



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbQnSUQAABtfgAASQOUAEBjkGAA/79+gIACEIqf6SPQJPUZDyT0J6aamgiYJqn6UbCnqAYmgZARLRRVVKP6nE4I6u9iwfo17h8Yo0shWGnmU7vDTg5eonE5AAqMxVqDBe6B+cZIaw1d/q63B35b15TFiQn2DfDMq2RtKfuLXfzqX2NnqowQIkEgFTQKHHUWENMJ9p7O3AQ2mmC2vOMqqAqsrqx7kKDIBm5odCf+LuSKcKEhaE6SiAA==


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Red,

Looking to have a quick session Sat Morning at LBG, BMP and see if the corner is still producing something.

Last Week at Googong got nil but scored two lures, very little activity on the water, one or two boats on the water.

Victor


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

We will probably have a pedal in Ginninderra one the sun gets up Red - be interested if you get more than exercise though 

Had a quick trip near Duntroon on Thursday - water temp down to 15 and a lot of carp rolling but little else

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Sunday will be the only chance for me, will probably try Googong.

Saturday we're having a garage sale so will be stuck here unfortunately, call past if your looking for camping or fishing gear, or just about anything else for that matter.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm headed down the coast for the day with Squidette and Mr 'Stinky Groper', good luck whoever hits the lake on Saturday 



Funda said:


> Saturday we're having a garage sale so will be stuck here unfortunately, call past if your looking for camping or fishing gear, or just about anything else for that matter


I'm in the market for a shirt that's slightly soiled on the inside front :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am doing a land based fishing trip for the day on Saturday to help a friend get a salmon. Thinking of Tuross actually. Sunday has me on the restaurant boat on LBG for mothers day brekkie and was told no fishing rods this time. Can you believe the cheekyness.

OH well next weekend down at Bermaqui for the yellowfin comp. Might get a fish then.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Duty calls on Saturday, might try to get to somewhere on Sunday?
Good luck guys @ LBG...


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

good luck all,
At the moment, looks like Sunday, but where and when will be at short notice. We have a bussy weekend ahead.

C U on the water

Adrian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXGQYUsAABbXgAASQIUQpBgALu/foCAAdCIyZT0TQNMgaMg1T9TU2kDTQZNGQCA0MDp6XEUhbqnCLn0ojNmFCpqRVspR2J3Y6HyB7U8UoBFa8pKbyJtZEscLCw2wofR6aLY3/NByJcSa5QerobboV4TCOI5dyebASIjgLJ/i7kinChIOMgwpYA==


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Might have a change of venue myself after a phone call I had today about a 1mtr plus fish chasing a spinnerbait, I reckon a teaser like paffoh could do the trick for me


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funda said:


> I reckon a teaser like paffoh could do the trick for me


 hahaha, gold moment that one!


----------

